# Colnago CT1 prob



## Jean Claude (Jan 30, 2005)

I got some problems with my CT1, I don't know if these probs are only cosmetics or more severe, any help will be appreciated  
you will get the pict there:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3183693961/sizes/o/

apologies for my awful english


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Looks cosmetic to me*

My guess is that it's probably 6 years old, at least. The paint is on two different materials, steel for the drop out ends and carbon fiber for the seat stays. I think the paint has chipped off due to the different coefficents of expansion for the two materials and the bonding difference between the two materials and the paint. Frankly, I wouldn't be bothered at this point.



Jean Claude said:


> I got some problems with my CT1, I don't know if these probs are only cosmetics or more severe, any help will be appreciated
> you will get the pict there:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3183693961/sizes/o/
> ...


----------



## Jean Claude (Jan 30, 2005)

Thks boneman for your nice reply, in fact it 's the reply I was expecting, because I really love this bike , it is rather heavy by so onctuous, nervious easy and comfortable, would be a pity to let it down.
Thks again


----------

